# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod na stolčiću

## lali

Pogledajte tekst na:



LINK- Novi List

----------


## sandraf

vidjela i raspitujem se o tome na prvom sljedecem pregledu. s obzirom da sam na prvom porodu stalno bjezala u sjedeci polozaj, bas sam znatizeljna. jedino mi je promaklo pridrzavaju li rodilju s ledja ili se ona na nesto nasloni....

----------


## lali

Neznam da li si vidjela cijeli tekst,na netu je tek za 12 sati,jedna od babica pridržava straga.I ja sam jako zainteresirana.

----------


## Felix

gledala sam neke statistike i stolcic je najbolja opcija za porod. najkraci i najsiri je put koji beba treba proci (sad cu lupit, al mislim da se skrati put za 7 cm - provjerit cu doma!), sila teza isto pomaze, a udio epiziotomija je stvarno puno, puno manji nego kod stolice ili obicnog porodnog kreveta.
stolcic ce definitivno biti moja opcija pri porodu!

----------


## Felix

provjerila sam za sirinu, izlaz medjice je siri za 1.5 cm!   :D

----------


## ms. ivy

wow, impresionirana sam!

ma najvažnije je da ti daju birati...

----------


## lali

Ajme super!jedino me brine dali ću moći izdržati u tom položaju.

----------


## Felix

pa taj polozaj koristis samo za izgon, a osim toga pridrzava te muz ili babica

----------


## lali

E pa onda,ja navijam za stolčić! :D

----------


## ninaXY

i onda se svi čude što se broj poroda u Rijeci povećava i pripisuju to nekakvom povečanju nataliteta   :Laughing:  Meni se čini da će moja djeca krenuti u školu dok tako nešto dođe u Zadar

----------


## lali

nema druge,put pod noge i u Rijeku  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

nista, lali, cekamo izvjestaj sa stolcica   :Wink:  

janet balaskas u active birth kaze da se u poduprtom cucecem polozaju izlaz siri do *30% vise* nego u lezecem.  :D

----------


## inga

bravo za rijecke primalje  :D 
Sad sam jos cvrsca u odluci da, kad bude vrijeme za to, rodim u Rijeci. Bolnica u mom gradu je izgleda nekih 200 godina iza rijecke. I jos kazu da je stolcic nabavljen na inicijativu primalja. Ako je to istina, tim zenama treba podici spomenik, barem sto se mene tice.

----------


## ivarica

cudi me da su napisali da je to prvi porod na hoklici u hrvatskoj, u osijeku je imaju vec barem dvije godine, a mislim da se dvadesetak zena godisnje u osijeku odluci poroditi na njoj (ovo je info stara barem godinu i pol)

----------


## Lisca

Ovo je fenomenalno! Konačno se nekam kreće s tim našim zdravstvom. Velika podrška primaljama u Rijeci, samo neka tako nastave!!!!!!!!

----------


## lali

Baš se veselim tom stolčiću,nadam se da će biti slobodan kad dođem na red pa da dobijete izvještaj iz prve ruke :D

----------


## Jelka

Dižem ovaj topic iz debele prašine, da pitam kakvo je stanje danas u HR sa stolčićima? Gdje ih sve ima?

Kakva su vaša iskustva, ako ste rodile na njima?

Fascinira me podatak o tome koliko proširuje međicu u vrijeme izgona. Već dugo razmišljam da želim upravo to, ali da li je potrebno ići van ZG da bi se nešto tako ili tome slično dobilo? Pri tome mislim na klokloin prekjučerašnji porod i sjedenje na podu.

----------


## †vanesax

> Dižem ovaj topic iz debele prašine, da pitam kakvo je stanje danas u HR sa stolčićima? Gdje ih sve ima?
> 
> Kakva su vaša iskustva, ako ste rodile na njima?
> 
> Fascinira me podatak o tome koliko proširuje međicu u vrijeme izgona. Već dugo razmišljam da želim upravo to, ali da li je potrebno ići van ZG da bi se nešto tako ili tome slično dobilo? Pri tome mislim na klokloin prekjučerašnji porod i sjedenje na podu.


Ovo i mene zanima, ali za Srbiju   :Grin:  
Moj prijatelj je poznati gin i radi ovde u porodilišu i kad sam ga pitala za stočić, samo me je pogledao. Nije zano o čemu pričam.
Inače, čovek ide redovno na seminare, član je svih mogućih državnih i međunarodnih udruženja i tako, ali nije znao ništa da mi kaže za stočić...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Felix

ali je ipak rodila na stolici.

u zagrebu nema stolcica i nema nekih najava da ce ga skoro biti.

stolcic imaju, osim rijeke i varazdina, i u osijeku (samo koliko cujem uopce ga ne koriste), puli, zadru i uskoro u koprivnici. varazdin ima 6 stolcica, ostala rodilista po 1.

----------


## Jelka

Znači, kad se za stolčić kaže da se koristi u fazi izgona, znači li to baš tako?

Naime pitam, jer ne znam. Ja sam svoj porod provela na krevetu/stolcu, dijelom uz epiduralnu, dakle pojma nemam kako je to proživjeti zadnju fazu i najjače trudove na nogama/čučeći/klečeći/hodajući.

A nekak imam feeling da je dovoljno čučnuti da bi se dobio otprilike isti efekt kao sa stolčićem. Ili sam u krivu, ipak se tako zaustavlja dotok krvi u noge, sigurno se ne može dugo u tom položaju.

Ma sva sam zbrčkana.

----------


## thalia

Jelka ja sam ležala na lijevom boku i tiskala, kad je primalja vidjela da je vrijeme, hop! i prebacila me s mužem na stolčić (a to nije mala stvar napraviti sa ženom od skoro 90 kila pred porod   :Embarassed:  , užas na šta sam ličila). onda bi se ja tamo namještala i ne slušala i paničarila pa bih gurnula S. nazad,
onda opet na krevet na bok i hop na stolčić.

uopće se ne sjećam da mi je bilo teško čučati.

----------


## Felix

ne bih znala iz iskustva  :Wink:  ali cini mi se slicno, mada ne isto. ovaj stolcic je vise kao niska stolica na koju sjednes. a kad cucis, dupe ti je ispod koljena.

----------


## Jelka

Pa ako se može donijeti svoja pilates lopta, zašto se ne bi mogao donijeti svoj stolčić/hoklica (mislim naravno na SD)?

----------


## Felix

pitaj ih   :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

Pa i budem, hvala.   :Smile:  

Pokušavam sad naći fotke kakvog stolčića za rađanje, ali baš mi ne ide. Sve neki čeudni veliki stolci. Naišla sam i na Romino kolo, koja ludnica od sprave!

----------


## bubica27

> Naime pitam, jer ne znam. Ja sam svoj porod provela na krevetu/stolcu, dijelom uz epiduralnu, dakle pojma nemam kako je to proživjeti zadnju fazu i najjače trudove na nogama/čučeći/klečeći/hodajući.
> Ma sva sam zbrčkana.


Sestro po epiduralnoj..i mene je sad zato strah da ništa neću znat jer porod kojeg imam iza sebe mi ne daje vjeru u svoje tijelo..a jooj

----------


## thalia

Jelka, vidi 'vamo

iz profila

en face

----------


## koryanshea

> Pokušavam sad naći fotke kakvog stolčića za rađanje, ali baš mi ne ide. Sve neki čeudni veliki stolci.


ja sam se isto pomucila malo dok sam nasla, nikako mi nije bilo jasno sta je taj stolčić ustvari. evo sa stranice udruge primalja: link

----------


## koryanshea

ups  :Smile: 
a kvragu, sad kad ovo postam, thalia više neće imat točno 1000 postova više od mene (ftr, 722 i 1722)

----------


## thalia

> ups 
> a kvragu, sad kad ovo postam, thalia više neće imat točno 1000 postova više od mene (ftr, 722 i 1722)


  :Laughing:  

evo ga, sad je sve ok  :Aparatic:

----------


## Jelka

Kak je to visoko! Nema šanse da iskoristim hoklicu koju imam doma.

Ali mi pada na pamet da žicam svekra da proba napraviti, u slučaju da se na SD dogovorim da to mogu imati.

U svakom slučaju, puno hvala cure!   :Love:

----------


## Felix

ovaj u varazdinu mi se ne cini bas toliko visok.

----------


## Jelka

Znači vidjela si ga? 

Nego, da se malo vratim. Ima li tko da ovo čita, a da je koristio stolčić tokom poroda? Baš bi me zanimali dojmovi.

----------


## Felix

ne samo vidjeli, nego i sjedili smo na njemu  :Smile:  
poslat cu ti neke _stolcicarke_ na topic  :Wink:

----------


## thalia

Jelka, ja sam rodila na stolčiću. samo sam veći dio hodala okolo, tiskala na lijevom boku na krevetu pa sam s kreveta išla na stolčić kad je trebalo.

ja se nisam znala namjestiti i stalno su me micale, to ti je meni bio jedini problem. drugo uopće nije strašno ni naporno.

----------


## Inesica

Jelka eto i mene sa stolčića  :Wink:  

Beu sam rodila na stolčiću.
definitivno je lakše, a da ne kažem ljepše.

kao prvo, nema tiskanja iz petnih žila. znači dođe trud i ti tisneš onako kolko ti paše i dijete krene. nema potrebe tiskati duže od truda. nema potrebe zatvarati oči. zapravo bolje ih je ne zatvarati jel vidiš svoje dijete kako ga rađaš. vidiš glavicu (primalja ti namjesti ogledalce ili vrata), kasnije vidiš i cijeli smotuljak. i taj drugi-treći trud ne tiskaš iz petnih žila. potisneš i dijete i sila teže rade svoje. iskustvo je svakako 'punije'

čučeči položaj je definitivno sličan stolčiću samo meni noge nikako ne bi izdržale cijeli izgon u tom položaju. u odentovoj knjizi, preporod rađanja, vidjela sam položaj gdje žena čuči,a partner ju pridržava u zraku ispod ruku. 

u svakom slučaju, ja ponovno ciljam na stolčić, ovaj put varaždinski.

e da, nekako sam si cijelo vrijeme mislila. kad neko kaže da oni u rodilištu imaju stolac za porode koji ide u 100 položaja pa si ti namjestiš kako ti paše pa da je to isto ko stolčić. i meni ta izjava nikako ne paše. i onda sam si dokučila razlog.
svaka čast stolcu, al ruku na srce trebaš ga ti bome namjestiti i prčkat po gumbićima praktički dok rađaš. noge su ti opet na nekim stalcima i kad ih staviš tamo nemaš kamo sa njima.

kad si na stolčiću onda sjediš i sa nogama si na podu. nisi 1 metar iznad zemlje pa da nemožeš nikud. na stolčiću i dalje imaš mogućnost kretanja. pomaknut noge, pomaknut leđa (pridržava ih partner-ica), ustat se ako treba, ma i promjeniti skroz položaj, kleknut ako ti paše.

definitivno si slobodnija na njemu nego 1 metar od zemlje na super stolcu


e jesam ga izfilozofirala  :Grin:

----------


## thalia

e, da, sad sam se sjetila, ovaj čas, ne mogu vjerovati da sam zaboravila.

ja sam kleknula, k'o ono kad ti je zlo pa se nasloniš na wc školjku  :Aparatic:   (oprosti na opisu, neki dan me oprala viroza   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Felix

ma na tom stolcu lezis/sjedis na nekih 45 stupnjeva, sto bas i nije nest okomito, a noge su ti relativno visoko.

po meni je veca slicnost izmedju stolca i kreveta nego stolca i stolcica.

----------


## Inesica

> ma na tom stolcu lezis/sjedis na nekih 45 stupnjeva, sto bas i nije nest okomito, a noge su ti relativno visoko.
> 
> po meni je veca slicnost izmedju stolca i kreveta nego stolca i stolcica.


ja sam skuzila da se tim stolcima moze i taj kut 'popraviti'

ako ne moze onda ga fakat muljaju da je ista stvar. jel nije.


odnosno i na stolcicu ti mozes biti nagnut unazad ali se mozes i namjestiti i prema naprijed. kako u nekom trenutku pase

----------


## Bubica

i ja rodila na stolcicu.

dakle, prvo dijete sam rodila pred osam godina, uz hrpu dripa ali izgon je bio brz i lagan.

drugo dijete: kada je krenuo izgod iz predradjaone (u RI) sam hodala do boksa sa stolcicm (uopce nije bio problem iako sam se sokirala kada su mi rekli da idemo negdje dalje), tesko sam se namjestila na stolcicu i to je ono sto mi je ostalo bas kao smetnja/šum u mislima. Ono, kada pomislim na stolcic sjetim se tog namjestanja :/ Sve je to brzo proslo, i ovaj izgon je bio brz, vjerojatno sam ga nesto intenzivnije osjetila jer nisam bila pod nikakvim lijekovima, nisam bila rezana (osjetila sam ostro pecenje vjerojatno kod pucanja) i tako...

No, iako ne mogu sada pricati o dozivljenoj velikooooj razlici u svoja dva izgona, bila je ogromna razlika u svemu onome do izgona,da opet biram sve bi isto izabrala kao pri drugom porodu.   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

inesica, taj kut o kojem govorim je maksimalan. moze se spustiti do lezeceg, da. ali prema okomitom, ne ide dalje od ajd recimo malo okomitijeg od 45 stupnjeva.

----------


## Inesica

> inesica, taj kut o kojem govorim je maksimalan. moze se spustiti do lezeceg, da. ali prema okomitom, ne ide dalje od ajd recimo malo okomitijeg od 45 stupnjeva.


ajd, ja bi onda zazujala.

a nogari? gdje su onda maksimalno zenine noge. prema gore, u ravnini ili prema dole. zapravo ako bi bile prema dole nisam niti sigurna kako bi se dijete rodilo :/ 


ma meni je kod stolcica super sto ti ne moras biti na stolcicu  :Grin:  

odnosno, ako doguras do stolcica onda kraj sebe imas primalju koja ce te najvjerojatnije podrzati i u zauzimanju nekog drugog polozaja ako bi bio udobniji, bolji, ucinkovitiji.
nekoliko puta sam ovdje naletila da su cure bile na stolcicu ali su ipak zauzele neki polozaj na stolcu/krevetu. nekako sam skuzila da se to uglavnom radi kod poroda gdje trudovi nesto duze traju :/

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja rodila na stolčiću, što te konkretno zanima?

između kreveta i stolčića, definitivno biram stolčić.
i super mi je bio.
ali nisam sigurna da ću i idući put tako, razmišljam si ili o porodu u vodi, ili o kućnom porodu...

----------


## thalia

da, ako meni bude još jedan porod i ja si razmišljam o vodi, ne znam zašto  :?

----------


## mfo

Moj drugi porod je bio na varaždinskom stolčiću i mogu reći da je izgon bio fakat brz, a peckanje sam jedva osjetila. Zadnjih pola sata sam ležala na boku, a na stolčić sam se premjestila kad je glavica već bila na izlazu. Bez problema sam se smjestila u udoban položaj, naslonila sam se na MM-a, a kad bi kretao trud sam se spontano naginjala prema naprijed. I stvarno, kako je Inesica rekla,  nemaš kaj puno tiskati, samo tiskaš kako ti dođe, nema tiskanja između trudova. 
Ja sam na prvom porodu tiskala ko sivonja, doktorica mi je skakala po trbuhu, a imam osjećaj da to moje tiskanje nije imalo apsolutno nikakvu funkciju jer uopće nisam imala feeling kak da tiskam. Ova poza na stolčiću stvarno puno pomaže.
Prošla sam bez rezanja, pucanja, odmah držala svoju mrvicu onakvu ljepljivu  :Heart:  ...

----------


## Jelka

thalia, oprosti, ti si već prije napisala svoje iskustvo, totalno sam to previdjela.

Hvala svima na javljanju.

Zapravo sad mi se nekako polako kristalizira misao. Naime, nisam sigurna koliko je stolčić presudan za ugodno iskustvo rađanja, u kojem postotku on "sudjeluje" u porodu. Ne želim komplicirati stvari (ne osoblju već sebi), želim pojednostavniti, imati više-manje ideju što želim, ali ne robovati stolčiću/lopti/čučanju...

*mfo*, mogli bismo se svi zajedno naći na kavi. MM-u sam spomenula VŽ, ali kako ni sama još ne znam, bilo bi super za oboje kad bismo čuli iskustvo iz prve ruke.

----------


## mfo

mi smo uvijek za kavu, a znam da za nagovaranje muža treba iskoristiti sve taktike.   :Razz:  
i moj dragi je bio skeptičan do prvog tečaja, a kad je vidio bolnicu i eriku ništa drugo nije dolazilo u obzir.

----------


## pinocchio

nisam rodila na stolčiću ali sam dio trudova pred izgon proboravila na njemu. i moj je bio varaždinski  :Wink:  . obzirom da sam se nadala vbac-u meni je to bestežinsko stanje trbuha dok sam sjedila na stolčiću malkice bilo zastrašujuće. osjetila sam strah da će sve prebrzo krenuti, imala sam potrebu usporiti malo. stolčić je inače jako udoban, a iz mog iskustva bih rekla da je i učinkovit. stvarno sam odmah osjetila da je neva ubrzala spust.

----------


## fatmama

> Moj drugi porod je bio na varaždinskom stolčiću i mogu reći da je izgon bio fakat brz, a peckanje sam jedva osjetila. Zadnjih pola sata sam ležala na boku, a na stolčić sam se premjestila kad je glavica već bila na izlazu. Bez problema sam se smjestila u udoban položaj, naslonila sam se na MM-a, a kad bi kretao trud sam se spontano naginjala prema naprijed. I stvarno, kako je Inesica rekla,  nemaš kaj puno tiskati, samo tiskaš kako ti dođe, nema tiskanja između trudova. 
> Ja sam na prvom porodu tiskala ko sivonja, doktorica mi je skakala po trbuhu, a imam osjećaj da to moje tiskanje nije imalo apsolutno nikakvu funkciju jer uopće nisam imala feeling kak da tiskam. Ova poza na stolčiću stvarno puno pomaže.
> Prošla sam bez rezanja, pucanja, odmah držala svoju mrvicu onakvu ljepljivu  ...




čojveče, ovo kao da sam ja pisala! sve od riječi do riječi je bilo isto i kod mene

----------


## bubica27

> mfo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj drugi porod je bio na varaždinskom stolčiću i mogu reći da je izgon bio fakat brz, a peckanje sam jedva osjetila. Zadnjih pola sata sam ležala na boku, a na stolčić sam se premjestila kad je glavica već bila na izlazu. Bez problema sam se smjestila u udoban položaj, naslonila sam se na MM-a, a kad bi kretao trud sam se spontano naginjala prema naprijed. I stvarno, kako je Inesica rekla,  nemaš kaj puno tiskati, samo tiskaš kako ti dođe, nema tiskanja između trudova. 
> Ja sam na prvom porodu tiskala ko sivonja, doktorica mi je skakala po trbuhu, a imam osjećaj da to moje tiskanje nije imalo apsolutno nikakvu funkciju jer uopće nisam imala feeling kak da tiskam. Ova poza na stolčiću stvarno puno pomaže.
> Prošla sam bez rezanja, pucanja, odmah držala svoju mrvicu onakvu ljepljivu  ...
> 
> 
>  čojveče, ovo kao da sam ja pisala! sve od riječi do riječi je bilo isto i kod mene


Daj Bože i meni ovakav porod, pa da onda na ovu priču samo stavim  "x"   :Grin:

----------


## Nika

Moj je rijecki stolcic, evo i slike.

Ja sam cijelo vrijeme bila na lopti i samo kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanje presla na stolcic, bilo mi je ugodno i lako sam se namjestila.

Tiskanje je super jer zapravo uopce ne tiskas, treba paziti da se ne tiska jako nego da se pusti lagano.

----------


## Jelka

Nika, prekrasna Barbarina priča!   :Heart:  

Rijeka mi je trenutno predaleka, ali ne po kilometrima nego po kompliciranju, ne znam kako da se drugačije izrazim.

----------


## ivancica

I ja sam rodila na stolčiću, u Osijeku. Drugi porod. Prvi je bio u vodi. Isto u Osijeku. I sad kad bih morala reći što mi je bolje, ne znam. Oboje posebno i totalno različito iskustvo, ali oboje jako lijepo.

S lopte sam prešla na stolčić u fazi izgona. Malo mi je bilo nezgodno prelaziti(ali to je bilo zato što je moj porod išao jako brzo), no to vrijeme na stolčiću je istinu bilo čudesno. Osjetiš stvarno ti bestežinsko stanje i svakako ne treba tiskati, već samo lagano pustiti da beba isklizne iz tebe. Za drugo nema potrebe.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Valjda sam ja jedina kod koje je porod na stolčiću bio posve kontraproduktivan, beba se jednostavno povukla natrag kad sam sišla na stolčić. Imala sam savršen porod inače, ali  nam stolčić u tome baš i nije pomogao. Doktor je rekao da se to rijetko događa, ali eto ipak ima i takvih slučajeva.

----------


## bimba iaia

I ja bi na stolčić,u Pulu. Optimistično?
Zna li netko kako tamo stoje stvari? Je li im stolčić normalna stvar ili rijetka pojava dobro posloženih zvijezda?
Kako onda ide to s ctg-om?Bojim se ako me jednom zalegnu da ode to u drugom smjeru.
Za 1.porod sam trudove odradila sama u noći,ležeći s ctg-om,a kad su došli dr,primalja i MM trudovi su rekli pa-pa.
 Tako sam s kreveta prošetala na stol.Da li bi mi lopta i sl bilo pomoglo?Ima šanse odhopsat malo pa na stolčić,i još malo skratit stvari?
Tko je onda za vrijeme trudova s tobom?Meni nije smetalo biti sama,da sam bar bila još malo i da nisam ležala...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nomoget

Sad sam u 36 tj.i rado bi na stolčić i loptu.Navodno da ti trudnoća mora biti uredna da bi išao na stolčić.
Ja sam ovih zadnjih mjesec dana na mirovanju.Prvi porod mi je počeo pucanjem vodenjaka kod kuće i do rođenja mog prvog djeteta je proteklo 3 ipo sata,na stolu naravno u onom katastrofalnom položaju.
Ukoliko mi drugi porod krene istim smjerom imam li prava tražiti loptu i stolčić.
Inače u Zadru postoji stolčić ali ga preferiraju kako koja smjena,neki da ,neki ne...

----------


## Felix

bimba iaia, za stolcic u puli procitaj pricu s poroda od busy bee. izborila se za stolcic iako se babici nije dalo presvlaciti u hlace...

----------


## bimba iaia

Da,Felix,znam priču napamet...imala je sreće da je došla druga babica kojoj nije bilo teško stavit hlače...
...a i ne znam di bi rodila da čekam fazu tiskanja za krenut...malo sam dalje od Pule...
Sad me nekako samo strah da će MM biti na poslu ili putu pa...da ću možda roditi doma dok ga čekam(manje me toga strah nego odlaska u bolnicu bez stokilaškog partnera    :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## aro32

Rijeka, Varaždin, Osijek, čak spominjete Pulu i Zadar. A što je za Zagrebom?
Podobnik ima sve to i znam da to košta, ali možda je jednostavnije nego putovati tako daleko. Ima li tko iskustva s njima?

Ili iskustva s putovanjima sat i pol u trudovima? Treba li krenuti ranije, kakva je tu procedura, uputnice i sl...?

----------


## kunda

Hello cure, imam jedno pitanjce. Da li itko zna je li obavezno ici na trudnicki tecaj da bi se moglo roditi na stolcicu.?
Prije 4 god kada sam rodila svoje drugo zlato dobila sam takvu informaciju od zena koje su zeljele stolcic ali nisu prosle tecaj (radi se o Rijeci)
Ja zivim u jednom selu kod novog vinodolskog, nemam vozacki, imam 2 djece, 3 krave i stvarno mi je nemoguce oganizirati odlaske na bilo kakve tecajeve (jos uz sve djecje sktivnosti...). Muza vec gnjavim i previse i fizicki nam jednostavno nije moguce ici na tecaj. 
Sada sam tek u 10om tjednu (zadnja 4 tjedna na strogom mirovanju i dabrostonu  :Crying or Very sad:  , ali jucer mi je gin. ukinula dabroston :D  i dala tablete za bakterije jer je tih bastarda uzasno puno u mokraci - joj skroz skrecem sa teme sorrite) i naravno da razmisljam o nacinu poroda. Stolcic mi zvuci super, narocito nakon procitanih iskustava vas koje ste to prosle, pa bi samo htjela znati sto je sa tim tecajem ako netko zna.
Thanx

----------


## Lutonjica

za stolcic ne treba tecaj, kao sto ne treba tecaj za porod u vodi, ili za porod na ledjima. 
to je samo jedan od polozaja za radjanje.

----------


## kunda

Ma znam da ne postoji tecaj za stolcic, ja sam govorila o tecaju za trudnice na kojem se produ neke stvari (disanje i sl.) koje pomazu na porodu. Poanta je da sam cula da se ne moze na stolcic ako muz i zena nisu prosli taj trudnicki tecaj.  :? 
Btw, meni to zvuci cudno ali nikad se ne zna....

----------


## tulip

npr. u puli ne daju ocu na porod ako nije bio na tečaju (bilo kojem). a ne možeš na stolčić bez muža, jer te netko pridržava otraga (naslanjaš se na njega), a naravno nema dovoljno sestara.

mislim da je u mnogim rodilištima tečaj uvjet da puste oca na porod, morao bi ti netko reć baš za rijeku, ili gdje već misliš ić.

----------


## Kate111

Jako sam se zainteresirala za porod na stolcicu.Pa me zanimaju neke stvarcice i nadam se da ce mi neka od vas iskusnih pomoci.Prvo sam rodila lezeci i rezana sam pa me zanima da li pucaju zene koje su na prvim porodima rezane.A na to se namece i drugo pitanje,da li se uopce na stolcicu i radi epi?Citala sam da je tkivo medjice manje elasticno kod zena koje su rezane prije,pa postoji veca mogucnost razdora.
I sad jedno cudno  :Grin:  ...je li bolje puknut 5cm ili bit rezana 5cm.....!?

----------


## mikka

po meni je uvijek bolje puknuti nego biti rezan. 

ali to samo kad u pitanju nije porod na ledima i naskakivanje na trbuh, jer onda pucanje vjerojatno moze biti jako gadno.

ja sam rezana na prvom porodu ( :Mad: ), a na drugom sam pukla samo malkice i to zato jer na kraju vise nisam mogla propustati bebu nego sam samo stisnula da ona izade, i tada se desilo to lagano puknuce (istjerala sam ju prebrzo  :Grin: ). 

mislim da fidji koja je 2x rezana na trecem nije uopce pukla.

mislim i da se na stolcicu ne radi epi jer im nije zgodan polozaj (zato oni preferiraju "kukac" polozaj, da je lakse napraviti epi).

----------


## Kate111

A sta je to kukac polozaj? :?   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

pa ono, lezanje na ledima i noge u zraku  :Grin:  

najneprirodniji polozaj za radanje (a meni osobno i prilicno ponizavajuci).

----------


## Kate111

> pa ono, lezanje na ledima i noge u zraku  
> 
> najneprirodniji polozaj za radanje (a meni osobno i prilicno ponizavajuci).


I ja svasta pitam!  :Laughing:  

Rodit cu u rijeckoj,sta samo kad dodjem im najavim da bi stolcic!?I sta je sa ostalim intervencijama?

----------


## luci07

Mislim da ti i na stolčiću mogu napraviti epi, ali to rade vrlo rijetko. Jer kad sam ja bila na tečaju (u rijeci) dr koji je govorio o ''alternativnim'' porodima je pričao o tome kako je epi puno rjeđa kod poroda u vodi i na stolčiću, spomenuo je i postotke (koje sam ja naravno zaboravila  :Embarassed:  ). Ali znam da je kod stolčića taj postotak bio vrlo malen.

----------


## Zrina

Ja sam rodila u Rijeci na stolčiću i dobila epi. Stavljali su mi obloge i stvarno se primalja trudila,ali je na kraju pitala da li može malo zarezati jer imam jako visoku međicu i beba nikako da krene pa sam pristala.
E sad, činjenica je da su mi dali i malo dripa na samom kraju pa je i to bio dio problema čini mi se.  :/ 
Uglavnom, imala sam 3 šava i dok me na kontroli nakon 3 mjeseca pitao da li su me rezali jer se niš ne vidi.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa ono, lezanje na ledima i noge u zraku  
> 
> najneprirodniji polozaj za radanje (a meni osobno i prilicno ponizavajuci).
> 
> 
> I ja svasta pitam!  
> ...


najbolje je da imas plan poroda u kojem sve pise prilozen s ostalim papirima koje dajes kad dolazis u rodiliste, i pratnju koja je upoznata s tvojim zeljama i koja moze dogovarati na pitanja umjesto tebe.

----------


## Kate111

Hvala cure na savjetima.Prvo sam radjala na zadak pa mi nista nisu dopustali.Mislim da ce mi na ovom porodu bit opcija stolcic.  :Wink:

----------


## 2xmama

> Citala sam da je tkivo medjice manje elasticno kod zena koje su rezane prije,pa postoji veca mogucnost razdora. 
> I sad jedno cudno  ...je li bolje puknut 5cm ili bit rezana 5cm.....!?


ja sam u tijeku prvog poroda rezana(nisu me pitali)...da sam znala što znam sad, ne bih im dopustila!
Osim što sam imala bolove pri svakom(doslovno) pokušaju pomicanja, u krevetu, hodajući, o sjedenju da ne pričam  :Crying or Very sad:   pa onda   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  i  :Crying or Very sad:  prilikom svakog odlaska na wc, a fobiju od sexa sam imala mjesecima!   :Sad:   I najgore od svega-bebi su škarama, naravno slučajno, zarezali kožu na glavi!  :Mad:  I naravno da mi nisu ništa o tome rekli.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kad sam pitala-ma to je samo naotečeno od poroda.... Naotečeno???? Krasta duga 2cm! Sada je to ožiljak od cca 3,5cm  :Mad:  
Drugi porod: Nisu me ni pokušavali rezati, pametna primalja!   :Kiss:  
Pukla sam na 3 mjesta, pitali me da li da zašiju-2 šava(na 2 različita mjesta) u rađaoni,a treći je napravio dr na odjelu, kaže zbog estetike (boljeg sexa kasnije)  :Grin:  
Kako god bilo - još taj dan sam sjedila na krevetu prekriženih nogu :D 
Malo sam imala problema s hereroidima (mislila sam da me peče to što sam popucala),ali sestra na odjelu mi je preporučila mast za h. i za dva dana nisam ni nznala da sam rodila!!!!!!!!
Dakle, definitivno BEZ EPI!
Uskoro trebam roditi treći put(18.10) Za sada je beba u glupom položaju, ali ipak se nadam da će se okrenuti i da ću opet roditi vaginalno, ali nikako uz rezanje!
Nego, ima li koja friško iskustvo sa SD? Čitala sam da tamo imaju loptu, a tu vidim da se nosi svoja :?  I imaju li oni stolčić? 
Od onog stola/kreveta me hvata jeza  :Sad:

----------


## Mrva

a šta u slučaju da se odlučim na porod na stlčiću u VŽ i samo zbog toga putujem iz ZGba, a svi stolčići zauzeti...? ne znam da l se to može desit?

----------


## Nia_Zg

Isto sam rodila na stolčiću u Varaždinu, bez pucanja i bez epi  :Smile:  Ekspresan prvi porod i za preporučiti  :D Jedino napominjem da treba obavezno povesti muža sa sobom, on je super za nasloniti se kad se rađa na stolčiću  :Wink: 

E da, ne trebaš se bojati da stolčić neće biti slobodan ako kreneš u Vž. Stolčić se koristi samo u vrijeme izgona (dakle maximalno pola sata) i jako je mala vjerojatnost da neće biti slobodnog stolčića  :Wink:  
Ipak stolčići još uvijek nisu jako popularni i još uvijek dosta žena niti ne zna za njega, nekima ne odgovara, neke biraju druge položaje...

----------


## Mrva

help 
da li se treba ići na bar 1 pregled u vž ako želiš tamo roditi?
da li treba imati plan poroda sa željom za stolčić ili je dovoljno da kažeš kad dodješ ma tko bio dežuran?
uputnica treba kao i za svaku bolnicu?
to je to?
tečaj?ja možda ne bih muža dal je to problem?

----------


## Jelka

> help 
> da li se treba ići na bar 1 pregled u vž ako želiš tamo roditi?
> Ne, ali nije loše doći da osjetiš "vibru" prostora. A i da u trudovima ne lutate Varaždinom i u samom kompleksu bolnice.
> da li treba imati plan poroda sa željom za stolčić ili je dovoljno da kažeš kad dodješ ma tko bio dežuran?
> Ja sam imala plan poroda, ali dežuran je bio Jukić, s kojim sam ranije bila u kontaktu pa je točno znao što hoću tj. neću. Da li zbog toga, ili zbog ekspresnog poroda, ali ja se uopće nisam sjetila izvaditi plan. U svakom slučaju, svakome turni plan, ili barem izgovori ono što ti je najbitnije (meni bilo bez epiziotomije i ikakve sintetike).
> uputnica treba kao i za svaku bolnicu?
> Da.
> to je to?
> Uplatiti 300 kn, pokušaj telefonski dobiti broj žira, ili će ti ovdje netko napisati.
> ...

----------


## EvaMONA

Jelka imaš li br. računa za Varaždinsku bolnicu za uplatiti tih 300 kn? Malo sam off topic, ali kad je Jelka spomenula ako mi ga netko može tu napisati.  :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> a šta u slučaju da se odlučim na porod na stlčiću u VŽ i samo zbog toga putujem iz ZGba, a svi stolčići zauzeti...? ne znam da l se to može desit?


Ma ima stolčića jedno 5 komada. Ne brini  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka imaš li br. računa za Varaždinsku bolnicu za uplatiti tih 300 kn? Malo sam off topic, ali kad je Jelka spomenula ako mi ga netko može tu napisati.


Nemam nažalost.

----------


## VedranaV

> EvaMONA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jelka imaš li br. računa za Varaždinsku bolnicu za uplatiti tih 300 kn? Malo sam off topic, ali kad je Jelka spomenula ako mi ga netko može tu napisati. 
> 
> 
> Nemam nažalost.


S http://www.obv.hr/#:ajaxCallback@3:




> Uplate možete izvršiti na bolničkoj blagajni ili putem internet bankarstva, ne nužno tijekom tečaja, no svakako do dolaska na porod u rađaonicu. Prilikom uplate putem internet bankarstva bitno je naznačiti: Vase IME I PREZIME, Za trud. tečaj. 
> 
> Broj žiro računa na koji možete izvršiti uplatu je ZAGREBAČKA BANKA d.d. 2360000-1102054801, sa pozivom na broj 19-20220 uz oznaku modela plaćanja 05

----------


## Mihovil

Ovaj broj računa u Zabi nije točan, jer je zatvoren. Ispravan je *2489004-1131202408*.

----------


## EvaMONA

Hvala. Na kraju sam dobila i njihovo računovodstvo i da ovaj drugi br je točan , a onaj u ZABI  im je neki stari.

----------

